# How to overclock MSI mother board MS-7525?



## richabhay (Aug 27, 2011)

My system is 3 years old , i have MS-7525 as my mother board with Award-Phoenix BIOS v6.00pg. I'm really fed up searching new methods for over clocking through BIOS cause my BIOS does not support overclocking. I tried to use Set FSB. I manually opened my CPU case , found out my PLL no. & selected it in Set FSB. But, i can't see any change in it so i cant overclock my system by any means .Plz help me by suggesting some suitable methods.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

HP, as with most OEM computer manufacturers disables any and all BIOS overclocking functions. Something you have to accept and live with when you buy an OEM computer.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above ^
Buying OEM pretty much means you have what you bought.


----------

